# Hochstämme  Erziehen



## Michael der 2. (18. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Kennt sich Jemand hier damit aus, wie man am besten Hochstämme erzieht ?
Es handelt sich um eine __ Hainbuche als Hochstamm. Eigentlich werden diese meist als Hecke gepflanzt.
Im Netz findet man eigentlich recht wenig darüber. Ausnahmslos werden Obstbäume behandelt.
Ich gehe mir Morgen einen aussuchen (Baumschule). Bei ersten Besichtigungen ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie oft einen starken Haupttrieb haben. Also praktisch geradezu in die Höhe wachsen, zwar viele Seitenbeastungen aufweisen, diese aber spärlich zum Rest entwickelt sind (oder eingekürzt).
Ich möchte gerne, dass der von mir gepflanzte Baum sich nicht zu stark in die Höhe entwickelt. Sollte man den Haupttrieb einkürzen oder wird der Habitus des Baumes zerstört (Thema Wassertriebe) und ich mache mehr schlecht als recht.
Hat hier jemand Ahnung oder weiß, wo ich Infos bekommen kann ?

Grüße Michael


----------

